# TV Channel logo's in the corner of my screen



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

*Do TV Channel logos in the corner of your TV screen*​
Not bother you1928.79%Piss you right off3654.55%Make you want you to kick the TV in a start a campaign1116.67%


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

I am getting sick to the back teeth of having my TV experience interferred with when there is a fucking 4 or the likes in the top left corner of my screen.

I pay a bloody fortune each month to receive channels of shit but I have found recently that some of the progarms I am into make a point of continuously telling you

a) What channel you are watching b) That it is brand new. 
a) I fucking know what channel it is as I pushed the correct number on my remote control to actually watch it b) I fucking know its new that's why I am fucking watching it.

What would actually be helpful would be to tell you which episode of how many you are watching when you push the information button that some channels have done but not consistently.

The thing that gets my goat is the potential long term screen burn to my plasma. I have the function on that is suppose to counteract that but why the fuck should we need it in the first place?

I have upgraded to HD, which is on the whole stunning when there is something to actually watch but I have noticed that recently when you watch the BBC HD channel guess what yes it say BBC HD in the corner. I know what fucking channel it is.

If people cannot either work out what they are actually watching or cannot push the information button then they should be shot.

I can somewhat see the point of it in electrical stores where the volume is often turned down but I don't generally have people walking past my lounge looking in wondering what I am watching but hey presto that's a stroke of luck the logo is in the corner of my screen so they can find out and go home to watch it.

The final thing that is really pissing me off is the way the TV channel fades out their logo just as the adverts start then fade it back in when the adverts finish. What kind of wanky job is that, sitting there pushing a button off then on to simply piss your customers off. Why can't they at least get rid of the logo after a minute or so?

On a serious note I am getting so pissed off with it I am thinking about a campaign or lobby against it as I am sure it will only get worse as some channels are already using full banners across the bottoms of programmes advertising the shit they have on all week.

Anyone know how a campaign could be started?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is to remind the thick shits which channel they are watching when they wake up at 3am still in front of the box.

Equally, the bloody "Red" button. Yes you can get rid of the bloody thing, but it comes back every set of ads. :evil:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> It is to remind the thick shits which channel they are watching when they wake up at 3am still in front of the box.
> 
> Equally, the bloody "Red" button. Yes you can get rid of the bloody thing, but it comes back every set of ads. :evil:


I had completly forgotten about the red button. Don't get me started on that!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Generally it doesn't bother me although we only have Freeview so perhaps we don't suffer as much as those with Sky. We were round a friends the other evening as all the kids wanted to watch High School Musical 2 ( :roll: ) on the Disney Channel and they have Sky. I was amazed at how big the Disney logo was in the top left hand corner of the screen. It may have looked bigger as it was on a 50" plasma but it did seem to take up a huge amount of the screen and was really distracting (although that could have been because it was more entertaining than the film :lol: ).

My main concern is screen burn and, again, I've noticed that some of the logos on Sky seem much more 'solid' than those on Freeview so perhaps it's a bigger issue for those of you with Sky.

Slightly OT but what really annoys me these days is when on every programme you watch every few minutes the voiceover says "and coming up" or "still to come" and then they run through what's still to come in the programme. Is this them trying to convince us that although it's been crap so far it does get better :lol: .


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

steveh said:


> Slightly OT but what really annoys me these days is when on every programme you watch every few minutes the voiceover says "and coming up" or "still to come" and then they run through what's still to come in the programme. Is this them trying to convince us that although it's been crap so far it does get better :lol: .


Have to admit I find that much more annoying than any channel logos on the screen.

Even more annoying are those few programs, though normally dross anyway, that have someone in the corner of the screening signing for the hard of hearing.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

steveh said:


> Slightly OT but what really annoys me these days is when on every programme you watch every few minutes the voiceover says "and coming up" or "still to come" and then they run through what's still to come in the programme. Is this them trying to convince us that although it's been crap so far it does get better :lol: .


It is to fill in time making a 20 minute program last 45minutes (+ ads makes 60 mins)



whirlypig said:


> Even more annoying are those few programs, though normally dross anyway, that have someone in the corner of the screening signing for the hard of hearing.


I thought Subtitles were for the deaf :? Soon we will be having help for those who have poor vision... :roll:


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Stupid ITV have coloured ones now so trying to watch The Bourne Supremency the other week on ITV 2 was a bit crap due to this luminous green thing in the top left.

The Red button I can live with on SKY Sports but again ITV have that stupid fecking iWIN thing up during F1 races, again crap! :evil:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Bloody logos drive me nuts.
Now it's got worse...on my poxy Freeview as well as the logo I also get a bright red bar 
letting me know I can press the red button on the remote for the Interactive channel.
Soon won't be able to see the screen for logos, buttons and bars. :evil: 
John.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's often the most interesting thing on the screen.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i only look at porn-dvd's.....so no problem with it.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

See, now, I love the red button logo. There are three reasons for this.

1. It makes my company lots of money and this directly affects my bonus.

2. It is an invaluable demography of what morons the general public are as the only reason they are furiously pressing it is to a) subscribe to pornography or b) gamble in a a virtual casino. Frankly, the statistics are worrying. A sideways thank you here has to go to the breweries and bar chains, as the statistics show that 'hits' (that's people pressing the button) soar exactly 30 minutes after the majority of pubs close. W00t.

3. It annoys everyone.

For those people who find the reappearance of the logo, despite pressing 'back up' on their Sky remotes, oh so infuriating here is the piece of software your anger should be directed at:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

It's a copyright thing. It's so you can't record the show, burn it and re-sell.

I hate it too, I was reading something about the majority not causing screen burn though? The ones which are that translucent white aren't a problem from what I understand. The luminous green ones on the kids channels on the other hand........

Check with the AV forums if you are really worried about screen burn. on plasmas, running snow screen for a couple of hours usually fixes it from what I understand...


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

episteme said:


> See, now, I love the red button logo. There are three reasons for this.
> 
> 1. It makes my company lots of money and this directly affects my bonus.
> 
> ...


The red button is less of a problem as you can at least push back up and it disappears for a while. It also doesn't show when you Sky+ a programme. Cheers


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Lock_Stock said:


> It's a copyright thing. It's so you can't record the show, burn it and re-sell.
> 
> I hate it too, I was reading something about the majority not causing screen burn though? The ones which are that translucent white aren't a problem from what I understand. The luminous green ones on the kids channels on the other hand........
> 
> Check with the AV forums if you are really worried about screen burn. on plasmas, running snow screen for a couple of hours usually fixes it from what I understand...


Are you sure it's a copyright thing? :? Quite a few channels don't have any kind of logo especially the Sky movie channels where most of the recording to sell would probably happen. Run of the mill programmes shown on E4 etc are already available via the net or the USA.

It does appear that this is more of a Sky problem although Freeview transmitted programmes are following suit? Cheers


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

[

The red button is less of a problem as you can at least push back up and it disappears for a while. It also doesn't show when you Sky+ a programme. Cheers[/quote]

go to settings in the sky menu and you can make the red button disappear all the time.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

R70 TTC said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > It's a copyright thing. It's so you can't record the show, burn it and re-sell.
> ...


Correct, it is not a copyright issue. The channel bug's use as an on screen spoiler is practically useless as their location on screen is chosen to 'spoil' the picture as least as possible. They are purely there for, as those souls in marketing call it, "INDIRECT CHANNEL IDENTITY AND ON BRAND PRESENCE" - ie, the subliminal version of "you are watching BBC One" interstitials with fucking hippos playing football or whatever. They are permitted by OFCOM as they are also considered a 'viewer aid' but are closely regulated to their on screen position, luminescence and content. Despite that, and take it from me, they receive their fair share of complaints, as in:

"DEAR SIR, HAVING ENJOYED WHACKING OFF TO A NIGHT OF ADULT CHANNEL, I HAVE ONE MOAN AND THAT WAS I COULDNT SEE *insert slutty name here*'s NIPPLE/BEAVER/ARSE PROPERLY COS YURO STUPID LOGO WAS COVERING IT. THIS ADVERSELY AFFECTED MY VIEWING" - I paraphrased slightly as "adversely" undoubtedly extends way beyond the scope of our viewers vocabulary.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> It is to remind the thick shits which channel they are watching when they wake up at 3am still in front of the box.
> 
> Equally, the bloody "Red" button. Yes you can get rid of the bloody thing, but it comes back every set of ads. :evil:


It wouldn't be so bad if there was some consistancy in the logo size and position. The Beeb themselves can't even get it together which channels show one and which don't..

It would be nice if the news channels gave you the option whether you want the top/bottom third of the screen taken over by unrelated topics - make them like the subtitles on ceefax 888..

J


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

alexasTT said:


> go to settings in the sky menu and you can make the red button disappear all the time.


Nice one Thanks for that my HD box is even better now, just got Â£30 off my latest SKY bill too which is a bonus! 8)

Ooops 'happy posting' in the flame room, sorry.  :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

ChadW said:


> alexasTT said:
> 
> 
> > go to settings in the sky menu and you can make the red button disappear all the time.
> ...


Can anyone be clearer about where this is as I had a look and couldn't find anything obvious. Cheers


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Off the top of my head go into system set up and I think its then SKY plus or display or system settings and it will say sommat like ON Screen icon timeout and will be on or off. Set it to ON and the icons will go away after 20 secs.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So there I was watching Superman Returns, finding my eye constantly distracted by the one part of the screen that never moves: the bright white "BBC" and the magenta "three" being slowly burned into my screen. I know what fucking channel I'm watching thanks. I don't need it seared into my retinas or into the phosphors of my display, especially when I'm paying these schmucks £140 a year to have too many low density channels with inconsistent logo policies.

Why do they think that viewers of BBC 1 and 2 can remember what channel they're watching even if watching on satellite or other digital service, yet they think viewers of their part time channels might be too stupid to remember which channel they selected? :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)




----------

